# Buying a HDTV in the UK



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am wanting to buy the Samsung LN-T4681F in the UK but am unable to find any sellers. Amazon.com sells it, but the company behind the sale who actually sends the TV will not ship outside of the US.

Does anybody know if it is even possible to get this TV back here in lonlely old Britain.


----------

